# GPS Choices: Confusing?



## Tipacanoe (Feb 7, 2001)

My wife spied the Magellan GPS unit on sale at CT this week. However, my research into the comparative merits of this unit has been confusing.

While travelling in the UK and Europe last month, we fell in love with the dandy little receivers installed in many of the rental cars there. Especially in the UK, with their speed camera warnings as well as detailed advice about what lanes to get in etc, they are invaluable.

The Magellan Maestro 3210, at $ 164, sounds like an excellent buy for here. It is pre-loaded with maps for the US and Canada. However, nowhere have I been able to determine whether one can also buy/obtain/download maps for the UK, Europe, Mexico etc for this unit. I guess not or they would say wouldn't they?

Looking at the Garmin choices wasn't much help either. Not much info about Europe etc or dowloadable extras.

The Magellan comes with a USB port. What's that for if not to d/l more maps? If so, why don't the marketing blurbs say so?

Anyone have any thoughts or helpful experience?

Thanks.

Tip


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My wife and I each have a TomTom, and my two daughters have Garmin units. Either of these brands have readily available Europe or US maps, and would be my choice. There are a ton of other brands, but I'm a little reluctant to jump into that pond. 

FWIW, I really like the TomTom Go 910 I have, has a very good GPS receiver and computes complicated courses very quickly.


----------



## Tipacanoe (Feb 7, 2001)

I found the manual for the Magellan Maestro 3210 here:

http://www.magellangps.com/assets/manuals/...0_manual_en.pdf

There is nothing in the manual that I could find re map updates or additions. (Indeed, I don't know why they include a USB port.)

Eventually, I found Magellan's "Ask Maggie" feature and found a chart that answers my question: One must either purchase a unit pre-loaded for Europe or upgrade to a Roadmate to be able to purchase add on for Europe etc.

I find it hard to believe that this simple option has been left out for the many tourists who travel.

Another triumph of North American electronic engineering - not!:down:


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Don't buy any unit that does not publish updates for the maps at some interval. I've been quite happy with my Nextar Q3 (1.5 yrs. old), but no updates available. I've been looking to replace with a Navigon 700 (made in Germany) which has local real time traffic conditions (where available and my city has it) for no charge and periodic map updates.

My Nextar goes beserk when I'm on a new road it does not have, even if lanes have moved only a short distance.


----------



## Tipacanoe (Feb 7, 2001)

Thanks for your comments folks.

I have continued to google different aspects of this subject. I am amazed at how much detail there is to learn and how many brands and models are involved.

One thing I learned is that Magellan plans a map update for the 3210 "in Q3" (apparently delayed from Q1 for some reason). So I guess the update will be available to purchasers. But, as far as I can tell, the detail about this is only available once you register your purchased product. 

Well, if they can update maps, says I, why can't they sell me the European map load? Very odd!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Wino said:


> My Nexstar goes beserk when I'm on a new road it does not have, even if lanes have moved only a short distance.


As does any other. Makes sense considering they are only as accurate as the latest map update. Your GPS won't know when a road has been built or altered until it's been told of the change.
( I like my TomTom GO 700 )


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Guyzer said:


> As does any other. Makes sense considering they are only as accurate as the latest map update. Your GPS won't know when a road has been built or altered until it's been told of the change.
> ( I like my TomTom GO 700 )


That's the reason I'm whining about no updates for my Q3. The map is from Nov. 2005 (Navteq). That's also the reason I call it my wife substitute as it always gripes until I'm back on the proper road again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's why I recommend staying with the "big two", they both offer regular map updates, and both have readily available European map updates.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

If only I knew then what I know now.

Other than map updates the little Nextar Q3 has been an excellant buy with more features (at the time) and much less expensive (at the time) than the 'big boys' small and much more expensive units. Sooner or later I will find a way to update the maps, either thru Nexstar or Navteq...........................or may be not.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just wait for really good rebate deals on the "big boys".


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Inquired about possible update to my Nextar Q3 and got following response:



> Dear Valued Nextar Customer,
> 
> We are sorry, but there are no updates or upgrades for this product at this moment. We are currently working on updates but do not have a scheduled release date. When available, the update/upgrades will be posted on our website (listed below) . *For now, please do not use any upgrades other than Nextar upgrades, or the product will malfunction and your warranty will be voided.*
> For additional questions please check out our websites support page:
> ...


If and when it ever becomes available, hope it's not too pricey.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I rest my case.


----------



## Tipacanoe (Feb 7, 2001)

I ended up getting M's 3225 model at $ 159 from CostCo for the text to speech capability. Good buy at that price I think/hope.

It's for my wife's BD in August so I can't report results at this time.


----------

